# Singapore Sun Festival Concert tickets for SALE!!!!



## Yukiko21

*A pair of tickets for the following venue, up for sale *
Singapore Sun Festival presents

The Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra with Jaap van Zweden, Conrad Teo and Nina Kotova.

Date: Friday, 9 Oct 09

Time: 7.30pm

Venue: Esplanade Concert Hall

It's for Row F, Door Entrance 2. worth $108/- per ticket.

NOW ON SALE - Price for this pair of tickets: $150/-.

Interested parties, pls email to either [email protected] or sms me at 98505090.

Thanks

Warmest Regards,

Julia


----------



## airjacobs

I'm so sad. I didn't make it. Hopefully waiting for another one.


----------

